# non display of foods nutritional value



## bandonblowin (2 Apr 2008)

some lidl foods do not display nutritional value. Why? I thought there was some european law that states it should be displayed.


----------



## sandrat (2 Apr 2008)

they only need to display ingredients not calories, fat etc. i only discovered this when i was told that a packet of koka noodles was 10 weight watchers points!


----------



## truthseeker (2 Apr 2008)

sandrat said:


> they only need to display ingredients not calories, fat etc. i only discovered this when i was told that a packet of koka noodles was 10 weight watchers points!


 
what!!!! koka noodles!!! whats the actual calorific value?

i think a food only has to display nutritional info if it is being marketed as 'nutritional'.


----------



## redstar (2 Apr 2008)

What about foods which are labelled 'organic'  ?  What does that mean in terms of nutritional value, or is it just a marketing term ?


----------



## truthseeker (2 Apr 2008)

redstar said:


> What about foods which are labelled 'organic' ? What does that mean in terms of nutritional value, or is it just a marketing term ?


 
a marketing term i would have thought as its not clearly defined what it means.

on the koka noodles - i found a calorific value on a website of 143 calories - dont know how accurate it is but i would be inclined to believe just based on what i know about food types and calorific values etc....


----------



## MandaC (2 Apr 2008)

Its true about the Koka noodles, horrible things that they are anyway. 

The calories may be quite low, but they are loaded with Palm Oil, so huge fat content, hence massive points value.  Steer away from anything with Palm Oil.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Apr 2008)

redstar said:


> What about foods which are labelled 'organic' ? What does that mean in terms of nutritional value, or is it just a marketing term ?


 
There is no nutritional difference at all between organic foods and conventionally produced foods.

Brendan


----------



## bankrupt (2 Apr 2008)

Brendan said:


> There is no nutritional difference at all between organic foods and conventionally produced foods.



What about organic vs factory-farmed chicken?


----------



## sandrat (2 Apr 2008)

this is info i got when i asked about chicken pot noodle type things from koka

CHICKEN NOODLE POT.


[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Average Values per 100g      *[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Per 100g*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Energy (kJ)                                  *[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*1873*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Energy (kcal)                              *[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*446*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Protein (g)                                   *[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*8.70*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Carbohydrate (g)                       59.90*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Of Which Sugars (g)                   *[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*3.19*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Fat (g)                                         19.11*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Of Which Saturates (g)            [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]9.07[/FONT]
*[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Monounsaturates (g)               7.17*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Polyunsaturates (g                  [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]1.47[/FONT]
*[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Cholesterol (mg)                       0*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Fibre (g)                                    *[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*3.85*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Sodium (g)                               *[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*1822*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Approximate Values , Calculated Using : Individual Noodles & Soup Base Nutrition Value*[/FONT]


----------



## MOB (2 Apr 2008)

I am not sure that there is no difference in nutritional value between organic and non-organic food.   See the link below.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=490255&in_page_id=1770

Certainly, there is more to ensuring a nutritious diet than simply buying organic.   All vegetables - whether organic or not - lose quality from time of harvest to time of consumptiion.   Some foods (for example tomatoes) are probably more nutritious when bought tinned - at least here in Ireland.   Many frozen vegetables are more nutritious than the 'fresh' equivalent in the fruit and veg section.   If I had to choose between local 'conventional' and imported organic, I would probably buy the local produce.  But if there are local organic options, and the price differential is not silly, I would usually buy the organic.   

The taste difference with organic food is often overstated, but certainly there are some foods where it is very evident.  Try a stick of organic celery and a stick of ordinary celery when they are (both) back in season.


----------



## redstar (4 Apr 2008)

MOB said:


> I am not sure that there is no difference in nutritional value between organic and non-organic food.   See the link below.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=490255&in_page_id=1770



Certainly looks promising. The research reported above, by Prof Carlo Leifert of the Tesco Centre for Organic Agriculture at Newcastle Univ, is the kind of research needed to show if 'organic' means healthier or not. Now if other researchers can repeat the study elsewhere and achieve similar results then certainly 'organic' could claim to be healthier.


----------



## Petal (4 Apr 2008)

Just in reply to the OP - Nutrition labelling is voluntary, unless there is a nutritional claim (i.e. low in fat for example), then the labelling becomes compulsory.


----------

